

Ask HN: Best methodology to create training videos? - Aegean

I have to offer potential customers training videos for evaluation purposes, and this seems like a good idea to attract interest on our website, too.<p>How could I create informative videos about our product, and also technical tutorials? I searched the web for this but it is one of these things you need to get right, and I feel your experience would be valuable.
======
Aegean
It turns out what I needed was a screencast, and this <http://www.screencast-
o-matic.com> allowed me to create one very quickly without any tools. Any
better options to recommend?

~~~
pedalpete
I hadn't seen screencast-o-matic before, I've been using camstudio, but that
seems like a better product. I'm going to give it a try.

------
Aegean
What I needed next was a way to create simple presentation slides and publish
on the web. I found 280slides.com

You can create slides and directly upload to slideshare or get a link to embed
on your site. Feel free to share your experiences with others.

Next, I gotta figure out how to create actual compelling videos.

------
grep
Check this out: [http://www.commoncraft.com/making-election-video-behind-
scen...](http://www.commoncraft.com/making-election-video-behind-scenes)

Maybe not the easiest way to do it?

~~~
Aegean
It's certainly a cool way to do it, though I am more in scope of a startup
rather than a presidential election.

